# space shuttle launch



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2006)

Any suggestions on best place to view the shuttle lift off and campgrounds in area. Plan on leaving for titusville on 24th of this month with hopes that the lift off will go on time Sunday the 27th.  send gas money :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 14, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

All I can say is this: WISH I WERE GOING TOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't know the area, but let us know what you find and good luck with the weather.


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Chelse,
Been going to that area for years.  We have seen shuttle launches from as far South as the Air Force Base on A1A (Just South of Cocoa Beach).  Lots of folks just take their lawn chair to beach and watch from there.  I have never done it, but they say the best location is on the pull off on Rt 528 (BeeLine Highway) by the  first bridge heading West towards Orlando from North End of town *(by Cruise Ship line area).  Will have to be patient when leaving it and early to get a spot.
There is a park called Jetty Park out by the Cruise Line areas (also right beside Ron Jon's RESORT).  Not sure if they take reservations anymore or what, but you might try contacting them for spot.
We use to stay at South End of Cocoa Beach, but they sold the park.  There may be other campgrounds close to where you may be able to see it.......but not on the beach.
We will be spending winter at Melborne Beach (20 miles south of Cocoa Beach) starting Nov.
Launches are fantastic to see......have fun////


----------



## deniloo (Aug 15, 2006)

RE: space shuttle launch

Archer is right...Jetty park is the best place to be as you are just south of the launch pad. When I lived there we were able to get on base at Canaveral and watch the launches up close and personal. Saw the very first one standing out side at work in Palm Bay,Fl. Something I will never forget. To view anywhere along US 1 in the Titusville area is great as you are just across from the launch pad. I lived in Palm Bay and all we had to do was go outside and you could see the shuttle and hear the sonic boom. So really anywhere you are in the area you will see something. There is a RV park in Melbourne landyachtharbormelbourne.com that has a few sites for daily rental. Most there stay for the season. Enjoy the launch it is an awesome thing to watch!


----------



## deniloo (Aug 15, 2006)

RE: space shuttle launch

I knew there was one I missed...... _Long Point Park Campground_. It is south on A1A in Melbourne Beach but a straight shot up to the Cocoa/Canaveral area eith lots to look at in between.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Chelse, good luck.  Watching the news tonight and NASA just anounced that the shuttle has the wrong bolts holding an antenna on.  Check the news tomorrow, they are going to inspect it and make an anouncement.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Thanks for all the suggestions. Guess we will go launch or not. Getting itchy just sitting here waiting on doctors decision on knee.  Told them it would just have to wait until we return now.  Been hurting several months now so a couple weeks more I can handle. Would blame it on that copperhead bite but wrong leg.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 26, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

We are here and waiting on the launch but does not look promising.  Raining every afternoon with lightening.  Hurrician on the way.  think it has just been put back to a Monday launch.  Having a great time


----------



## Micah (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Chelse  we hope she goes tomorrow otherwise they are going to put her back in the barn. so I heard at lunch time.   We'll watch from our back yard , we're about 60 mi N. in Deland.  We would go to the beach to see it but we are getting a new floor in the kitchen tomorrow. How long are you staying down here? Dw says that the cane may take a shot at us, but we won't get to excited till it's for sure.  We were in bama last week, stayed at Lake Luleen SP for a nite, it's a nice place.  When it gets cooler we want to come up to Birmingham area.  We have friends that live in Odenville. We've stayed  at the CG in Pell City, it's a nice place but pricy. There's one in Pell City, do you happen to know anything about it. 
   Keep the shiny side up,  Jerry


----------



## C Nash (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

What a sight   . Watched the launch from across the river at Titusville.  Worth the wait and running from the storms.  Camped at manatee hamock campground which is across the river and a little south of launch pad.  Excellent view from the campground but we wanted a little closer.  pretty nice county owned CG and cost reasonable 24.42 per night full hookups. Waited the hurricain out at salt springs.  Very nice National park and they honer golden age passport. Went in the mineral springs but didn't do the knee any good so tomorrow we go to the knee doc to see what our options are.  
Micah I will ck into the cgs in the pell city area and let you know.  Which one did you stay at in Pell City.  I have never camped there.  Oak Mt State park is just south of Birmingham on I-65.  There is a Good Sam, used to be KOA at Pelham south of Bham on 65 but, it is pricey also Tannahill is on I-59 south of Bham is pretty interesting.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Glad you got to see it, hope I can one day.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Ken, If you ever get the chance do it.  It is an awesome sight to see, feel and hear.  Amazing to see that thing with all that weight lift of so gracefully and attain the speed to go into orbit.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

After they had scrubbed the launch Friday we were out on the pier at the campground after a rain and there was a beautiful rainbow in the sky and guess where it came down.  Right on the launch pad  Got a picture of it  Had to feel that was a good sign and the launch would go Saturday as it did.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Hey, If that was a digital pic, would love to see it and any others you have of the launch.  My e-mail is: grandviewts@cs.com

I delivered a car to Titusville several years ago.  The guy I delivered to said come down for any launch and he would put us up.  Lost his name now. :disapprove:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 11, 2006)

RE: space shuttle launch

Chelse, sounds like a good time.  That's one for my to-do-list.  In 1983 while working for the Air Force on their Space Program at Vandenberg AFB, Ca, I got see the #5 Orbiter landing at Edwards AFB, Ca.  She came in like a guided falling rock.  The launch sounds spectacular.  I guess I'd better hurry.  Not sure how many more launchs they will do.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

DL, we have until sometime in 2010.  According to schedule, that is when the space station is supposed to be finished and the shuttle retired.  If, and I hope not, they have another accident, who knows.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 11, 2006)

RE: space shuttle launch

Thanks.  Now if I can get back on the road full-time I might make it down there.


----------



## Micah (Sep 11, 2006)

RE: space shuttle launch

Chelse  glad you got to see the launch, thats realy something huh.  We mised it DW has me painting and I lost track of time. Salt Springs is one of the nicest cg around here. We stayed at S. Birmingham cg , it's off I-65 at  exit 242. A little pricey but DW likes it there.  Our friends live in Odenville and Pell City would be closer.  Have they done anything to the by pass from I-65 to I-20. We were on it last summer and it is one rough road. I want to come up this fall for a week or so, and want to check out Oak Mt. also.  We love bama, one day just might move up there. 
  Keep the shiny side up.  Jerry


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 12, 2006)

RE: space shuttle launch

Where is this bama you are talking about that is so nice?
Thanks,
turnip


----------



## hertig (Sep 12, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Alabama, maybe?


----------



## deniloo (Sep 12, 2006)

RE: space shuttle launch

When we lived in Florida and could walk out the door and watch the launch sometimes we took it for granted. It is such an awesome thing to watch though. Now that I live in Michigan and have to follow it on TV it just isn't quite the same.Will never forget standing outside watching the very first launch make history!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2006)

Re: space shuttle launch

Jerry , you can getr off at exit 242 or 244 to go to Oak Mountain State Park. Full hook ups were 16.00 a night when we were there a few months back.  Our State parks could use some updates and money was alloted for updates several year ago but you know how state politics work. Guess our politicians gave themselves a raise with it.  Think we will be staying there for the next couple of weeks.  Knee operation scheduled for next Wed so think I can recupe better camping :laugh:  If coming to Alabama check out the Core Of Engineers CG but most are along the rivers.  None near Pell City that I know of.

Ken, will try to email some of the shuttle lunch pictures but I am not very good at picture sending or taking.   I was determined that I was going to see the launch and not through a camera view finder so I was just aiming the camera and was not even looking just snaping :bleh: 

Turnip,  Can't believe you don't know where bama is  

DL, if you see that shuttle go up I know it'll make you think of that diesel    Once it gets started it hauls you know what.

John, thanks for helping Turnip out :approve:


----------

